# Clusterlösung für Gentoo

## boospy

Hallo Leute

Ich suche eine brauchbare Clusterlösung für Gentoo und/oder allgemein für Linux. Der Zeit benutze ich GSH, das ist eine Clustershell, und auch Webmin. Ich suche aber was, das z.B. Distfiles zentralisiert, elog von sämtlichen Servern schön darstellt, usw. das ganze mit Statistiken und vielleicht auch noch ein nettes Webinterface und/oder ne GUI. Gibt es sowas ähnliches vielleicht schon?

Edit: Was haltet ihr von dem: http://sourceforge.net/projects/gentoo-ems/

Kennt das jemand? Gibts Erfahrungsberichte?

lg

boospy

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Was du suchst, ist eher eine Überwachung oder zentrale Verwaltung von X Gentoo Servern. Mit Cluster hat das nicht viel zu tun.

Ein Cluster ist sowas wie Pacemaker, Corosync, Heartbeat etc.

Distfiles zentralisieren ist z.B. mit NFS kein Problem. Oder du baust dir gleich deinen eigenen Mirror. Das ist kein großer Akt, wobei du dann wieder die Distfiles auf den einzelnen Rechnern hast.

Zentrale Logfiles kannst du auch mit Syslog-NG machen. Darstellung der Logfiles per Webinterface sollte auch gehen. Muss man zur Not mit PHP dann selber schreiben.

Was du dir auch mal angucken kannst, ist Nagios. Da geht auch ziemlich viel mit.

Sebastian

----------

## Yamakuzure

Kennst du schon das Gentoo Cluster Project ?

----------

